# Chagrin River Flow Data...



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

So i just want to make sure i am understanding this right. By the flow chart, it seems that the Chagrin is "prime" to fish right now? As in i can go fish the chagrin river with pretty good luck according to the flow chart? I am dying to get out today after school and try for more steelies!!!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

In my opinion, and I'm not sure how much that counts for since I'm a relative newbie to this too, but from what I've gathered in my own experience and from talking with people about the rivers and all that the flow and gage height data only tell you so much. I've had to do my fair share of "exploring" to find good spots and even after walking and walking, I haven't had much luck. 

I truly think it comes down to a "right place, right time" kind of scenario. I know there are certain spots people have, and I'll never be one to ask where they are. That's half the fun I have with steelheading--the exploring and experimenting with locations, presentations, etc. just to see what works and what fails.

Sure I use the flow charts, but like I said, I also use what people have told me and what I have found out myself.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

150CFS-250CFS go fishing.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

That would be my conclusion as well.


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

well went to the chagrin today from 4-530. the steelies were floppin all over the place, could see them jumpin around, but couldnt hook into one. Tried 3 different color jigs, with maggots and even tried egg sacs and nothing. There were there just not biting. :S


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> 150CFS-250CFS go fishing.



Yep thats perfect for the Chagrin


----------

